# Zenit ET shots



## FrackYeah (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Canosonic (Oct 17, 2009)

There are way too many photos for it to be simple to criticize them, but someones gotta do it.
#1,#3,#4,#10 - though film photography is yet to be discovered by me, anyway I could state that the line (however it's called) isn't normal for film. We need a film photographer here.It's hard to focus on the subject with that line slicing through.
Wait. I got it. Scanner laser reflection! How did that get screwed up? Or does it happen? Not always AFAIK
#2-#4 , #6 too simple.
#7 its blurred.
#8 this photo pops out the whole lot! It's great and I really like. Adding that its film, its priceless! 
#9 It's out of focus. But the subject is interesting.
#10 You don't see that everyday. If not for that orange line it would have been real good.


----------



## FrackYeah (Oct 17, 2009)

The line is because of a broken seal, it's simply "leaking light". I don't really mind and sometimes it gives a nice effect. Some shots are simple because i wanted them to be minimalistic or focus on one thing only. #9 looks like its out of focus when its focused precisely on the center of the bolts. Thats how it is with this camera - you choose a point you focus on and everything around it blurs. 


Thanks! I'm not seeing a lot of film photography these days so its tough to compare my stuff with someone elses.


----------



## Canosonic (Oct 17, 2009)

FrackYeah said:


> The line is because of a broken seal, it's simply "leaking light". I don't really mind and sometimes it gives a nice effect. Some shots are simple because i wanted them to be minimalistic or focus on one thing only. #9 looks like its out of focus when its focused precisely on the center of the bolts. Thats how it is with this camera - you choose a point you focus on and everything around it blurs.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm not seeing a lot of film photography these days so its tough to compare my stuff with someone elses.



Well I myself am thinking of trying a bit of film photography. When I'll keep up some money.
And about the camera blur. How about selecting a higher aperture?


----------



## FrackYeah (Oct 17, 2009)

This old soviet camera cost me 50 bucks (used ofc) and I'm really happy with it. They usually go for 10-50 bucks here. IDK what sort of film cameras are available in the States.


----------



## Canosonic (Oct 17, 2009)

Well as you see I am from Canada currently in Germany. I have seen an operational Zenit ET for 30$


----------

